# Genetics?



## Naladari (Jan 4, 2013)

I can't seem to grasp betta color genetics and mutations.
If someone was to breed a Cambodian red male halfmoon with a Cambodian yellow crowntail. What would be the outcome.
The red male has a butterfly gene and the yellow crowntail seems to have a multicolor gene.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Please post pictures. There are some awesome threads on here about genetics, if you use the search section at the top. From what I understand, Cambodian is a recessive gene. Though have two cambodian parents will bring cambodian fry. I would not expect 100% cambodian fry, though. A very large amount of them should be. 

As far as HM vs. CT, I believe that breeding these two would slowly start to bring you to full suns (I believe that is the name, I am not sure, though). Basically it is a crowntail with more webbing. You will probably get more crown tails, but I am not truly sure on the CT vs. HM outcome, on what you would get more of. Since full sun isn't done that often and is usually only done in crossing from either HM to CT or vice versa. 

BF seems to be more recessive, but if you get a fry with a BF pattern (and you want to go with this pattern more) then you should breed the fry with the parent or introduce another BF pattern fish. If you want multicolor, then you will be in luck since most of your fry will more than likely turn out to be multi. 

Red and Yellow both seem to be recessive colors, so you could probably get a darkened yellow color. If you keep breeding red, and going back to yellow to lighten ever so slightly, you could probably achieve an orange eventually. If you want to go for yellow, then breed these two and grab the brightest yellow that you can find and try to breed the fry x yellow parent. If you are going with red, do the same thing, but for red.

I hope this helps! Betta genetics are the same layout for genetics as anything else (flowers, humans, dogs, etc). You just need to figure out what is more recessive and what is more dominant. Everything else is just a percentage. This works out nicely with Bettas, too, because of the large amount of offspring. You can literally see the percentages at work!


----------



## Naladari (Jan 4, 2013)

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Please post pictures. There are some awesome threads on here about genetics, if you use the search section at the top. From what I understand, Cambodian is a recessive gene. Though have two cambodian parents will bring cambodian fry. I would not expect 100% cambodian fry, though. A very large amount of them should be.
> 
> As far as HM vs. CT, I believe that breeding these two would slowly start to bring you to full suns (I believe that is the name, I am not sure, though). Basically it is a crowntail with more webbing. You will probably get more crown tails, but I am not truly sure on the CT vs. HM outcome, on what you would get more of. Since full sun isn't done that often and is usually only done in crossing from either HM to CT or vice versa.
> 
> ...


Ill post pictures when I can. The bettas arent mine Im just trying to figure out the genetics. Thanks though!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh, haha. Well I hope I provided clear enough explanations for you then! x.x


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Here's a really nice article about yellow genetics:

*Taking the Mystery out of Yellow*
http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=755


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

red is actually quite dominant, while yellow is actually called a non-red gene, which is recessive to red. So breeding a red x yellow..will usually gives you 100% red offsprings ( unless the red itself is a non-red carrier) , carrying the non red gene. doing the F2 with inbreeding these offsprings then can give you some yellow.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Ah, well see, there you go. I don't know much about the red x yellow gene, but I had read somewhere that breeding back into red can clarify the yellow color. Though would red become recessive when bred with another color other than yellow?


----------



## Naladari (Jan 4, 2013)

Here is the boy
I posted a picture of him elsewhere already


----------



## Naldari (Mar 3, 2013)

this is the female


----------

